# Less than 2 weeks away. How's everyone feel?



## zm83 (Apr 5, 2015)

So we have less than 2 weeks until the we sit for the exam. How prepared do you feel?

So far I have done the NCEES test twice

CI exams twice

Spin ups once

Did like 30 CI code drills (I'm familiar with the code and use Tom Henry index so it was time not well spent on these)

I average about 2 hours per exam and average score of about 80-85%

most of my missed points are from small mistakes that trip me up but I'd like to think my fundamentals are strong. My weak points are Econ. (Getting better) &amp; random misc. topics not really mentioned specifically in the scope (ex. Sawtooth waves in spin up exams)

But I'm feeling decent and ready to start winding down my studying soon. I've never studied this much for anything else.

Also in my prep I've found Alex Graffeos book to be very helpful. You could almost team this up with the EPRM &amp; NEC and be set. I would highly recommend it If your taking the Power PE.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not good. I will probably cover about 70% of the material by exam day.

Guessing will be part of my strategy.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Apr 5, 2015)

Very similar to you, zm83. I've done NCEES twice, CI twice, Graffeo twice, spin up once.

I have the code drill, but only did maybe 5 of them. I use the code every day and also have Tom Henry's.

First time through the CI, I averaged 80-85%. First time through NCEES, I got a 75% with lots of small stupid mistakes. Spin up was easy.

The most I missed on any exams the second time through was 3 problems.

I feel like I have been slacking the last couple weeks. I'm worn out from studying and very nervous about the actual exam even though I've been doing well on the practice exams.


----------



## zm83 (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm also to the worn out phase and worried about the test. If it's anything like the comments about October then I'm not sure how I will handle it.


----------



## PEoct (Apr 6, 2015)

i know same here i wish badly that the exam be different than october,,,,,,, i tried to do my best rest ITS ALL DEPEND ON HOW THEY SET UP EXAM. but good luck to all. may hard work pays off for all of u.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 6, 2015)

I feel like I'm prepared and ready to take the exam.

I've done NCEES exam 4 times, Complex Imaginary 3 times, Graffeo once, and finishing up Spin-Up for the second time. I did 160 of the NEC drillbook problems and use the code a lot a work.

I also took the GA Tech review class. I'm very familiar with most of my references and have lots of notes, highlighting, tabs, etc throughout them.

I've been scoring in the 80%+ range.

If that's not enough preparation to pass, then I don't know what else I can do.

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## kduff70 (Apr 6, 2015)

[SIZE=10.5pt]I’m feel I done all I can do. I have done the complete CI Drill book and used the Tom Henry with it. I went through all CI test, Spin, Graffeo and Ncees test so many time that I don’t remember I just keep doing them over and over asking myself how the Ncees may ask this question or how many topic go with this type of question. I tried to approach this test like I'm training for a Title fight against Floyd Mayweather, Manny Pacquiao and Mike Tyson all rolled up into one. The only thing I still feel a little shaky in is the Engineering Economics the problems just through me for a loop but I’ll keep working them for the next couple of days .Next I think I’ll work on getting enough rest and proper nourishment so I can be ready on Friday the 17!! I found that any mistake that I have made were from just plain on tiredness, GOOD LUCK everybody!!!!! And to all those who had to sacrifice time with family members to make sure you understands problems like NCEES 526 of looking up NEC codes man this has been rough [/SIZE]


----------



## iwire (Apr 6, 2015)

at this points, you guys should be done studying. IMHO, you guys right now should be doing the practice exams a few times, gathering some materials that you think you may need, organizing all the materials, tab it etc for another week or so..then on the last week, you basically relax...Don't study the day or ..it's not going help..

oh..another thing, if you are doing all the practice exams, write the whole solutions out, not just ah..i know that answer...keep doing it until you get 90%+++


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 6, 2015)

Welcome to Mike's friend making season.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 6, 2015)

More importantly, when is the next 10k starting?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 6, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> More importantly, when is the next 10k starting?


I don't think the last one ever ended.


----------



## MyBeardAndMe (Apr 6, 2015)

Kovz said:


> If that's not enough preparation to pass, then I don't know what else I can do.




I feel the same way.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 6, 2015)

I feel great about the exam!!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Apr 6, 2015)

At this point last April it was helpful for me to focus on finalizing my formula sheet and ensuring I had my reference materials thoroughly tabbed and organized to my satisfaction. Not only did that end up helping me find things during the exam but also reinforced my knowledge. That worked for me and may work for others.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 6, 2015)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I feel great about the exam!!


Too soon? [emoji48]


----------



## khaled (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't feel very confident (As of right now). Going into the test last time I felt like I was prepared to do pretty well. I did the CI, NCEES, Spin Up more than once and felt pretty good about most of the questions. I barley failed (you get to see your score in Texas). My advice would be not only go through all these sample exams, but actually have a good understanding of the problems and what is being asked. When reading the question pay attention to detail, because that could easily get you. When you see a problem that you don't seem to understand, move on to the next one then come back to it, that way you clear all the ones you know and have enough time at the end for the ones you don't. Organize your reference material pretty well, know where every topic is, that it wouldn't take you long to get an equation that is needed for the problem. The day of the exam don't stress or panic, just relax, take a deep breath and do your best, that way you will be more clear on how to answer the problem and you wont confuse yourself. I am sure we all are studying so hard for this test. I wish each and everyone of you to pass, and never go through this again. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kduff70 (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you Khaled I thing what you said is right on point hopefully we all have what it takes to get through this monster of a test.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Apr 6, 2015)

KatyLied said:


> At this point last April it was helpful for me to focus on finalizing my formula sheet and ensuring I had my reference materials thoroughly tabbed and organized to my satisfaction. Not only did that end up helping me find things during the exam but also reinforced my knowledge. That worked for me and may work for others.






Nope, this is going to be a buzzer beater...


----------



## jagster (Apr 6, 2015)

guys and gals,

don't worry about the exam. it will be easier if you could keep calm on the exam day. as I mentioned in lot of the previous threads in October morning session I could not answer single answer confidently for the first 12 problems. I took a bathroom break for 5 minutes and thought about something completely different than the exam. then I started doing the problems from back and it did miracles. I could answer around 9 problems in the first 12 problems which looked greek to me first.

my suggestion is please do not read anything on Wednesday and Thursday. Do whatever you like the most. Sleep for at least 8 hours on Thursday. I took Wed and Thur off from work. I read/did problems on the final 2 days and it lead to loss of confidence. keep yourself calm. once after the exam when I discussed about the exam with my study partners, I felt like the exam was really easy, but i made around 8 dumbest mistakes as I read the question wrongly. I hope everyone passes the exam with flying colors. all the best to everyone.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 6, 2015)

For me it depends on the day or time of day. Sometimes I feel quite confident, other times I feel like there's no way I'll pass.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Apr 6, 2015)

jonsrirama said:


> guys and gals,
> 
> don't worry about the exam. it will be easier if you could keep calm on the exam day. as I mentioned in lot of the previous threads in October morning session I could not answer single answer confidently for the first 12 problems. I took a bathroom break for 5 minutes and thought about something completely different than the exam. then I started doing the problems from back and it did miracles. I could answer around 9 problems in the first 12 problems which looked greek to me first.
> 
> my suggestion is please do not read anything on Wednesday and Thursday. Do whatever you like the most. Sleep for at least 8 hours on Thursday. I took Wed and Thur off from work. I read/did problems on the final 2 days and it lead to loss of confidence. keep yourself calm. once after the exam when I discussed about the exam with my study partners, I felt like the exam was really easy, but i made around 8 dumbest mistakes as I read the question wrongly. I hope everyone passes the exam with flying colors. all the best to everyone.





jonsrirama said:


> guys and gals,
> 
> don't worry about the exam. it will be easier if you could keep calm on the exam day. as I mentioned in lot of the previous threads in October morning session I could not answer single answer confidently for the first 12 problems. I took a bathroom break for 5 minutes and thought about something completely different than the exam. then I started doing the problems from back and it did miracles. I could answer around 9 problems in the first 12 problems which looked greek to me first.
> 
> my suggestion is please do not read anything on Wednesday and Thursday. Do whatever you like the most. Sleep for at least 8 hours on Thursday. I took Wed and Thur off from work. I read/did problems on the final 2 days and it lead to loss of confidence. keep yourself calm. once after the exam when I discussed about the exam with my study partners, I felt like the exam was really easy, but i made around 8 dumbest mistakes as I read the question wrongly. I hope everyone passes the exam with flying colors. all the best to everyone.


Bathroom break? If you leave the exam room you are not suppose to return to continue the exam.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 6, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> jonsrirama said:
> 
> 
> > guys and gals,
> ...


Pick up a package of adult diapers. They worked great for me when I took the exam.


----------



## jdscottPE (Apr 6, 2015)

I passed mine with a catheter.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 7, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> Bathroom break? If you leave the exam room you are not suppose to return to continue the exam.


That's not true. You are allowed to raise your hand and a proctor will come get you. You are allowed to use the restroom, but the exam time does not stop for you.


----------



## seandapaul24 (Apr 7, 2015)

Kovz said:


> seandapaul24 said:
> 
> 
> > Bathroom break? If you leave the exam room you are not suppose to return to continue the exam.
> ...


So it's possible to have a huddle outside discuss the exam and return? Waw!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 7, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > seandapaul24 said:
> ...


Nope. When I took the EIT in October 2013, if more than two people left the exam room at a time, a proctor left the exam room too. When in the bathroom, a proctor stood by the sinks to make sure there was no discussion.

But, if you truly are concerned about this, you should call your board and find out. Or, wear Depends just to be safe.


----------



## Kovz (Apr 7, 2015)

seandapaul24 said:


> Kovz said:
> 
> 
> > seandapaul24 said:
> ...


If you want to risk getting thrown out of the exam... sure.

FYI, the NCEES Examinee Guide says: "Breaks - You may request to take a break at any time by raising your hand and waiting for the proctor to assist you."


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 7, 2015)

They give you the instructions about breaks. 1 person per section, no talking, etc., etc,


----------



## J-Dubbs (Apr 7, 2015)

Guys, let me tell you from experience... there is no way to predict how you'll do. I've seen people study for months after multiple attempts, go in totally confident they'd pass this time, and fail miserably. I've seen people sweat it out studying for two weeks before the exam, thinking they don't have a chance, and somehow pass. I know for myself, I studied for a few months before, took a Testmasters course, and felt okay going into the final week. Then I pulled out the official NCEES Practice Exam, managed only a 50/80, and proceeded to panic. I go through the actual exam, but was sure that there was not a chance in hell I passed.

Several weeks later, I got my score back. 90%.

No matter how much or how little you've studied, it could go either way. The best you can do is go in as prepared as you feel you need to be, stay calm during the exam, and do the best you can. Everything else is out of your control. More often than not, you'll be just fine.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 7, 2015)

4th time was the charm for me, j-dubbs is 100% correct!


----------



## eksor_PE (Apr 7, 2015)

I feel great! Thanks for asking. I don't have to take this torturous exam anymore! Goodluck!


----------



## jagster (Apr 7, 2015)

bathroom breaks were given at our location. no more than two people on break at a time and one person per specific module.


----------



## adamn185 PE (Apr 7, 2015)

J-Dubbs said:


> Guys, let me tell you from experience... there is no way to predict how you'll do. I've seen people study for months after multiple attempts, go in totally confident they'd pass this time, and fail miserably. I've seen people sweat it out studying for two weeks before the exam, thinking they don't have a chance, and somehow pass. I know for myself, I studied for a few months before, took a Testmasters course, and felt okay going into the final week. Then I pulled out the official NCEES Practice Exam, managed only a 50/80, and proceeded to panic. I go through the actual exam, but was sure that there was not a chance in hell I passed.
> 
> Several weeks later, I got my score back. 90%.
> 
> No matter how much or how little you've studied, it could go either way. The best you can do is go in as prepared as you feel you need to be, stay calm during the exam, and do the best you can. Everything else is out of your control. More often than not, you'll be just fine.


Thanks for the words of wisdom here!


----------



## zm83 (Apr 13, 2015)

This test is coming up quick. About time to wind down studying


----------



## blessedangel85 (Apr 13, 2015)

This is my 2nd time doing the exam . Definitely more prepared. It's in God's hands now. I did the CI, the Graffeo exam questions. More sources and the ncees problems are recognizable. I'm cool, calm and collected.


----------



## kduff70 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bleddedangel85

I hear you I've done all I can I just making sure Im get enough rest and trying to eat all the brain food I can until Friday

Good Luck to you all


----------



## PEoct (Apr 13, 2015)

omg , these three days are the worst days,,,,,i know it all,,,,,, i dnt know it all to...... just want this time to pass by, i woke up so many times at night thinking why my alarm not ringing lol....... guess i am worried now......


----------



## kduff70 (Apr 13, 2015)

Nothing can be done Now ,we did all we can do now it time to get rest and proper nourishment for the marathon we are about to take on And remember just breath!!! LOL


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 13, 2015)

You've all put in the time and effort. Believe me, you know more than you think. Try and relax this last couple days. Make sure your notes and tabs are good to go. It is all worth it when you pass! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## PEoct (Apr 13, 2015)

wow so many thoughts running in my mind, like this is third attempt, ,, what different have i done this time to pass..... i dnt think i did i just got more fundamental concepts,,,, rest my material was the same,,,, gurrr

thank you all for best wishes. means a lot.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 13, 2015)

Not an acceptable answer sheet, even though it may feel right....


----------



## PEoct (Apr 13, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Not an acceptable answer sheet, even though it may feel right....


lol gud one


----------



## iwire (Apr 13, 2015)

Ya...you all need to ramp down the studying or working on sample exams....by Wednesday you should be doing check all the reference materials are there and tabbed, no loose paper etc...Relax on Thursday - women go to a spa, men can go to a massage with or without happy ending 

packed your lunch, pain killers, snack water


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 13, 2015)

Good luck fellow EEs! :thumbs:


----------

